# gulp or power bait?



## outdoor2011

Which soft plastic do you think works better power bait or gulp?


----------



## njsimonson

Neither. Being a soft bait addict, I can honestly say Berkley products make up about 2% of my collection. Those that I do own are rarely used.

I've never been impressed by Gulp! baits, they're slimy, stinky and lack smooth action due to their composition. I have found my confidence baits from companies such as Yum, Zoom, Table Rock, Yamamoto, BPS and Case Plastics.


----------



## fox412

I agree with nick I am a big fan of YUM plastics


----------



## holmsvc

Has anyone tried the Gulp Alive stuff that comes in a jar?


----------



## Bagman

The new Strike King "Rage Tail" series looks interesting.


----------



## hang man

Power bait makes up 80% of the soft plastics in my tackle and it never fails to produce and usually outfish my brother who is a hard core live bait freak (the fact that he stays in one spot for 2 hours doesn't help).....Stick baits work well too Senco ect...

One thing about Gulp baits i don't like is that after you open the package and put it away for a little while they don't keep and get real stiff and smell funy


----------



## Preds21

Any body use the shaw grigsby series strike king soft plastics, They are only foun at Dicks but they are cheap.


----------



## honkerslayr

holmsvc said:


> Has anyone tried the Gulp Alive stuff that comes in a jar?


I plan on trying it but heard it's the real deal from people. The stuff is dang expensive though. But, who knows till you try it. :beer:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

I love GULP, it's one of the top baits in my tacklebox


----------



## kmont_2012

power bait 7 inch and 10 inch worms are deadly in any color


----------



## MSG Rude

holmsvc said:


> Has anyone tried the Gulp Alive stuff that comes in a jar?


I have and use nothing but now when I want the 'real and alive' look. I use the minnow and the leech and I have had great succes with them. I will probably never use anything but for that application.


----------



## countryboy

power bait. though i can always count on yum and hard nose.


----------



## mr.trooper

power bait works prety well.


----------



## benellishooter

zoom


----------



## bobberboy

njsimonson said:


> Neither. Being a soft bait addict, I can honestly say Berkley products make up about 2% of my collection. Those that I do own are rarely used.
> 
> I've never been impressed by Gulp! baits, they're slimy, stinky and lack smooth action due to their composition. I have found my confidence baits from companies such as Yum, Zoom, Table Rock, Yamamoto, BPS and Case Plastics.


 and if you leave them out for very long they get ROCK HARD on your hook and you cant get them off for nuthen!. any one eles have that problem?


----------



## Tylor Johnson

Power Bait and Gulp Alive although if you have a cut or something on your finger and you reach in the Gulp Alive bucket it stings pretty bad!


----------



## jackal_727

Bagman said:


> The new Strike King "Rage Tail" series looks interesting.


 These baits produce more strikes than anything I have ever used. However I also lose more fish than any other lure. The material they are made from doesnt have much give and 4 out of 5 times the bait is simply pulled from there mouth w/o hooking up.


----------



## cut'em

Power bait gets my vote! I watched and timed how long a bass holds onto a power worm versus a traditional bait in deep clear water It was amazing how far they carried the power bait. Made me a believer. I never compared Gulp to Power bait.


----------

